# Request



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello everyone. I'm putting together some introductory information on Fibromyalgia and ME/CFS for 2 featured topics (topics that will stay at the top of the page). This is so that the visitors to the forum, the newly diagnosed and friends and family of people with Fibro or ME/CFS will always be able to find answers to their initial questions. Sort of like a FAQ that covers 
what is it?
what are the symptoms?
what causes it?
what do I do if I think I have it?
what are the treatments?
what can I do to help myself?
 If you like, you can email or PM me any links to info (reputable patient support/info articles, tips, websites etc and journal articles) that you feel is absolutely essential reading on those issues. Please also feel free to suggest more issues you think we should cover. I can then collect together the info you think is important along with the info I think is important to make the featured topics. Don't worry if you don't want to use your energy on doing that, or if you don't have any suggestions.


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

Susan, I don't know how to pm,but the site I found helpful is fibrohugs.A list of symptoms is there, letter to fibromites,and letter from fibromites.I have found this and that site the best!Diane


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for your suggestion Diane, I will look at fibrohugs. If you want to PM somebody click on the envelope & two people icon on one of their posts - it's next to the letter icon.


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

I really like this quick reply window!Thanks for the pm info Susan. I hope you like fibrohugs.Diane


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

www.fmsedsys.com/default.htmwww.cfidsselfhelp.org/index.htmwww.fmsnews.comwww.cfids.orgwww.endfatigue.com/home.nsf


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for your help Diane and Susan. I've put up the Fibro FAQ, but more suggestions are welcome as I've a feeling it's a work in progress


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

oops!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Susan, I have nothing to add right now, but I wanted to just thank you for the fine work and all the effort you put into this. I'm sure it will be appreciated by all who come here for help.M.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I just wanted to ditto what M said. I don't have anything to add, but I am totally and completely impressed with #1 - the idea (fabulous!!) and #2 - the amount of quality, comprehensive information you've amassed.I really think these threads will be invaluable. A perfect idea, and you've done a stellar job so far! Two thumbs up and 5 stars!!


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

www.immunesupport.com


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thank you moulage.







And MrsM, thank you too.







Would you be so kind as to pass on the 2 thumbs up & five stars recommendation to my uni tutor?







Both of your kind words buoy me up and motivate me to get this done! allinknots, thanks for the link - immunesupport is so useful.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Have a look at these sites. This stuff is taking the world by storm because it really works& not just on what you are targeting, but the whole body. For instance I started on it for I.B.S, but found my energy levels went up.I slept better. I could halt the onslaught of a migraine within 15mins with it.I no longer had to have my ears syringed, My gums stopped bleeding, reflux all but gone, Hernia operation site no longer plays up, & gout in the big toe is no more. It is excellent for I.B.S & C.F.S. http://www.gomangosteen/members/magixango Http:://usenature.com/mangosteen.htm


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I've been researching the mangosteen thing. Interesting. We do need those antioxidants.How much mangosteen do you take per day?I also found one called Thai-Go. It is suppose to be comparible.


----------

